# Looking to Buy New Smoker



## jeff m. (Dec 21, 2007)

Has anyone out there ever used a Diamond Plate Pit out of Texas or know anything about them.  Thanks


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 21, 2007)

Never used one. They look like good equipment, well built, been around a good while. Costly for a poboy.


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 21, 2007)

Had a chance to check some out this summer. Like Mike said built well and the folks who owned them had all good things to say........also pretty pricey
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 All I can say is I looked around quite a bit before we came to a decision on what we were going to purchase....so many great choices!!!! 

Why don't you hop over to roll call and let everyone say howdy.


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 21, 2007)

Jeff,

Sent you a PM.  Good luck!


----------



## bigal (Dec 21, 2007)

Jeff, the DPP's are very good, I checked pretty deep on them and talked to many before I made my choice.  DPP, Lang, Stumps, Klose, Traeger, Louisiana.........they are all good smokers.

What makes a good smoker, is the one behind the smoker.  The smoker won't make you a hero, only you.

Anyone can smoke, only few can BBQ.


----------



## jeff m. (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------

